# Cherry anyone??:)



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Just like to post pics what can I say!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah if your offering! ) That's a pretty log, and I for one enjoy you posting a lot of pics. So thank you.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ibangwood said:


> Just like to post pics what can I say!


That's cool cause we like pics. What're you going to use it for?








.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh SO jealous! How I can't wait for the day when I have property outside the city to be able to run a mill.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*cherry*

I too like cherry.:icon_smile: How thick are you milling it and how are you going to dry it? Kiln or air?


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm 22 and just got a mill a year ago. What city you from?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*city*

I'm in Canton, Michigan. I also have a place near Stockbridge, Michigan.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*guitar*

I plan to build my next acoustic guitar out of cherry.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> I'm 22 and just got a mill a year ago. What city you from?


nice. im only 20 myself. im from GA


----------

